# Late March Tuna Report, Venice LA



## Deep South Charters (Mar 2, 2009)

The tuna fishing is still strong in Venice, LA! We fished Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday! ​ 
Monday was a little slow but still managed to boat 7 yellowfin! ​

Friday we had Jerrid Petrys crew out of Lafayette fishing on the Looney Tuna! I actually had to work Friday because I didnt have a deck hand! I am spoiled and I am used to having help! I was able to rig everything on the way out, made it to the fishing grounds, caught plenty of bait on Frenzy sabikis (#4 and #6), first baits back, one got nailed, FISH ON!! The crew was a blast, they kept the boat in order while fishing, thanks for the help guys!! We ended the day with 12 yellowfin tuna, one in the 100 pound class, even stopped to grab a few aj's on the way back in!​ 
Saturday, with Aaron back on the boat with me, the seas decided to not play nice! It was a slow ride out, even stopped to amberjack fish to break up the ride! After boating a few we pushed on to the tuna grounds! It was hard to catch bait in the rough water but we did get enough to start fishing! Nothing was fast but we got one here and there to finish the day with 7 yellowfin, 3 in the 100 pound class, and 3 amberjack! Not bad for the conditions, not bad at all! Great work guys! The best part about the trip was the guys had used Braid stand up harness before and knew how to use them, they landed the 100 pound fish very fast, nice work!​ 
Sunday we had Neil's crew from Florida! These guys wanted tuna! Every charter boat in Venice canceled Sunday due to the rough sea predictions! I spoke to Neil at the dock Saturday night and told him it may be pretty rough but he wanted to go, after a little research, I told him to be at the dock at 6am! After making it down the river in the fog, we hit the mouth of southwest pass and the seas seemed to be ok, big rollers but not too bad! The fog stayed with us til we were about 15 miles offshore but the water was pretty calm!​ 
We decided on where we would try to fish and pointed the Freeman South! After making bait, Aaron got the first two baits out to have them both inhailed by tuna! Pulled hooks on one but landed the other one, over 100 pounds! Next bait, FISH ON, all the way to the boat, huge fish, over 100, pulled hooks while we were looking at it! It happens! Next fish, over 100, Aaron and I looked at each other and said looks like its gonna be a good day!!! Fishing was awesome all day! Finished up at 2 pm with a full box, 11 yellowfin tuna, one was 107, had a 103 and a 97 and also caught a 70 pound Big Eye tuna which we will put in the record books at #2 state record! Since there is only one other Big Eye on the record books, it was pretty easy to get the #2 spot! ha ha! ​ 
We will be back at it Friday! April 23rd is the only saturday that I have open til August but we still have plenty other dates open on the two boats! Capt Gray is open Sunday April 10th if anyone wants it! ​ 
The tuna fishing continues to be off of the charts, if you want tuna then you want to fish now! Dolphin will be here soon as well!​ 
New shirts will be here soon as well!​ 
ps I may have this Sunday open to fish, still waiting on a customer to confirm but as of now, its open til I hear from him!​ 
Lets go fishing!​ 
Capt Josh Howard
225-572-7408
[email protected]
www.deepsouthcharters.com​​


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Nice job captian, i have never caught a tuna and wish i could get there!


----------



## Deep South Charters (Mar 2, 2009)

KPTN said:


> Nice job captian, i have never caught a tuna and wish i could get there!


 
we would love to have you on board!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report! thanks for posting...that's a bunch of happy anglers there...way to catchem' up....


----------

